# Question about selling a van and trailer HELP



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

When i move over to CP i will have a Transit short wheel base van and heavy duty trailer. The trailer is 8x5ft long body, the sides are made from steel shutter metal.

The van and trailer is to bring all my belonging over for my cottage.

What i would like to know is is there a market for RHD vans and trailers. If i could sell them it would save the trouble of driving them back to Liverpool. To drive back would cost with Fuel, Tolls, Ferry etc £500/600 when i could fly for a lot less

I have to go back to the UK to pick up my car and the rest of my belonging and yes another trailer.

My decision will depend on the feedback i get

Peter


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> When i move over to CP i will have a Transit short wheel base van and heavy duty trailer. The trailer is 8x5ft long body, the sides are made from steel shutter metal.
> 
> ...



Hi Peter

I think you will be unlikely to find a local buyer unless they are returning back to the UK with their own belongings. A lot will also depend on the price and condition of the Transit and trailer.

I can not see anyone buying them with the view of converting the transit to Portuguese plates as the Portuguese Government have made things so difficult and expensive buying imported vehicles


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> When i move over to CP i will have a Transit short wheel base van and heavy duty trailer. The trailer is 8x5ft long body, the sides are made from steel shutter metal.
> 
> ...


I can't understand how its viable to bring stuff over like this in the first instance. Sell the transit and trailer in the UK where they achieve best value and pay 50 euros per cubic metre to a transport company for the single journey. It has to work out cheaper


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> When i move over to CP i will have a Transit short wheel base van and heavy duty trailer. The trailer is 8x5ft long body, the sides are made from steel shutter metal.
> 
> ...


I can't understand how its viable to bring stuff over like this in the first instance. Sell the transit and trailer in the UK where they achieve best value and pay 50 euros per cubic metre to a transport company for the single journey. It has to work out cheaper.

Alternatively just ask the transport company to tow your trailer down and sell that when you are finished - that option wont cost much


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> When i move over to CP i will have a Transit short wheel base van and heavy duty trailer. The trailer is 8x5ft long body, the sides are made from steel shutter metal.
> 
> ...


I can't understand how its viable to bring stuff over like this in the first instance. Sell the transit and trailer in the UK where they achieve best value and pay 50 euros per cubic metre to a transport company for the single journey. It has to work out cheaper.

Alternatively just ask the transport company to tow your own trailer down for you and then sell just that when you are finished with it - that option wont cost much


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*reply*

Hi MrBife

It's been such a busy week but that's for the reply. One of the best bits of advice for a while thanks.

I have now got details of all transport firms on another forum and i am now looking for more on the Forums i use daily.

So if anybody out there knows of transport firms who come highly recommended please let me know.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

depends on the quotes you get from a removal company and the amount of stuff you have to move, if it will all fit in one van/trailer or would require several trips.

about 3 years back we bought a lwb, hightop transit in the uk and drove it down full of stuff. we then offered it for sale here in central portugal and it sold immediately for the same money that i paid for it in the uk. an easy and very cost effective way for us to move a load of stuff, 

I know of a couple of others that have done the same and had no problem at all selling the uk registered van on to someone else wanting to move back to the uk. 

for someone going back to the uk, it would be expensive to buy a van here to take back to the uk, as they are expensive to buy here and i imagine imposible to sell a pt van in the uk, but buying a uk registered van here would solve that issue, cheap to buy and can be sold on or used in the uk, a very viable option.

So i think it might be an option to buy a van and drive down then sell on, what i would say is dont buy a very expensive van, keep it cheap say between 1500 and 2500 pounds.

if you have too much stuff for one trip then it starts to get costly with fuel and ferry costs for several trips.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



omostra06 said:


> depends on the quotes you get from a removal company and the amount of stuff you have to move, if it will all fit in one van/trailer or would require several trips.
> 
> about 3 years back we bought a lwb, hightop transit in the uk and drove it down full of stuff. we then offered it for sale here in central portugal and it sold immediately for the same money that i paid for it in the uk. an easy and very cost effective way for us to move a load of stuff,
> 
> ...




Hi Derek

Transit van £500 and trailer £200. The van has a fourteen ft roof rack. I have enough to fill a van and trailer and the rest in my car and another trailer. If i could sell the van and trailer i could fly back to collect my car and another trailer and then bring the balance of my bits and then the final move would be on. 

The biggest item is twelve X three packs of roof insulation. B & Q three pack £2.50 " Bargain ". 

A guide to the price of roof insulation would help as i intend to have the roof taken of. Board the roof add a vapour barrier and refit the roof tiles. This needs to be done as the roof space is to be used for a master bedroom.

Question do i by insulation locally or bring my own?????

Peter


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

I think you should drive the van down and sell it here, it seems cheap enough to resell it here without any probs, best to get a full mot done before you bring it, it will be worth more and sell quicker.

insulation, not sure about the price difference


----------

